# Anyone have experience with providing Uber payment statements as proof of income?



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

So I'm thinking of applying at a few banks for a loan, and I'll be wanting to provide proof of my rideshare income from Uber and Lyft to show that I'll be making enough to make payments (I do have a real job with actual paystubs and everything, ridesharing is just a side gig). I'm just worried that Uber/Lyft's payment statements & e-mails won't look as "official" as a regular paystubs from traditional jobs.

Has anyone here been in the same boat in regards to having to show a bank or other institute proof of rideshare income? Did they accept what Uber/Lyft pass off as "payment statements"?


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

I would call the lender anonymously to see if they lend money as a personal auto loan on a vehicle that's going to be used for rideshare. They might not approve it because of the liability.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

As long as you can prove consistent bank deposits...with your stable job and Uber, you should be ok.

If you're married, you can show your spouses also. Unless you want to be approved without him/her. "Household" income usually looks alot better


----------



## pBrennanLamb (Jul 29, 2015)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> So I'm thinking of applying at a few banks for a loan, and I'll be wanting to provide proof of my rideshare income from Uber and Lyft to show that I'll be making enough to make payments (I do have a real job with actual paystubs and everything, ridesharing is just a side gig). I'm just worried that Uber/Lyft's payment statements & e-mails won't look as "official" as a regular paystubs from traditional jobs.
> 
> Has anyone here been in the same boat in regards to having to show a bank or other institute proof of rideshare income? Did they accept what Uber/Lyft pass off as "payment statements"?


I've used my bank statements with the Uber direct deposits and no problems so far.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Depends on the loan, mortgage you need a two year history on tax returns...a credit union might offer up some good private money at competitive rates, commercial banks are tougher, some local banks may offer up something as well


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

When I bought a house earlier this year I supplied the mortgage guy with my previous tax returns. The uber money was in there as 1099 income.

If you haven't been doing it long enough to have tax receipts, ask your mortgage broker what kind of documentation they accept. I assume that uber provided invoices and matching bank deposits would suffice.

Good luck!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Just show them your bank statements ... they don't need to know the income source. *you're overthinking it.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

There's a question on every loan credit application that says any other income such as alimony etcetera etcetera that you would like to have included in judgment of your loan request

No need to prove it though and that number


----------



## HR_tdi (Dec 18, 2014)

You make enough to apply for a loan, with another job? My case: bye bye house, but they did accept my uber statements as proof of income, so deed-in-lieu of foreclosure it is!


----------



## Mattheq (Apr 25, 2018)

I had a quick question sorry to borrow off this thread... so if I have a good job making decent money (16 an hour) not the greatest... but obviously above minimum wage with uber eats also as a side job (that I’m doing regularly) do you think that would be enough for a tenant to rent to me? Is there a certain amount you need to sustain every month? Does anybody have experience with trying to provide proof to a tenant with uber earnings and their regular job earnings?


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> So I'm thinking of applying at a few banks for a loan, and I'll be wanting to provide proof of my rideshare income from Uber and Lyft to show that I'll be making enough to make payments (I do have a real job with actual paystubs and everything, ridesharing is just a side gig). I'm just worried that Uber/Lyft's payment statements & e-mails won't look as "official" as a regular paystubs from traditional jobs.
> 
> Has anyone here been in the same boat in regards to having to show a bank or other institute proof of rideshare income? Did they accept what Uber/Lyft pass off as "payment statements"?


If the Uber pay has been declared on your tax return, anyone will accept that. Usually that's required. If you haven't been working a year, then print out the Uber pay statements to submit...



Ziggy said:


> Just show them your bank statements ... they don't need to know the income source. *you're overthinking it.


Sorry, bank statements along will not cut it. Tax returns are usually required for a large loan, especially at a bank. And they definitely want to know Where you work, and for how long


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

Mattheq said:


> I had a quick question sorry to borrow off this thread... so if I have a good job making decent money (16 an hour) not the greatest... but obviously above minimum wage with uber eats also as a side job (that I'm doing regularly) do you think that would be enough for a tenant to rent to me? Is there a certain amount you need to sustain every month? Does anybody have experience with trying to provide proof to a tenant with uber earnings and their regular job earnings?


I believe your confusing tenant with landlord. If that's the case, it all depends on how much rent is. I believe most landlords look at it as you'll be able to pay rent with at least one week of pay. Knowing CT, you don't make enough to rent on your own with the income you've listed.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Not condoning this kind of behavior, but...

If your FICO is high enough, banks have less stipulations placed in case you want to qualify for a loan. In this case, apps can be filled out to your favor to make yourself a less risky borrower.

Only time I'd worry is if you qualify for a loan from a subprime bank. Those have much more stringent stipulations, which cannot (not impossible) be done by "creative reporting".


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

There are lots of self employed people that get 1099 income and not w2 income and lots of banks that will be happy to loan based on 1099 income


----------

